

Ask HN: quickest, most dependable way to solve the money problem? - yters

The criteria for me are merely: stay warm, have somewhere to sleep, get enough healthy food, and have 24 hour completely open access to an internet enabled computer.
======
breck
Move to California. It's awesome out here. Opportunity abounds to create your
ideal lifestyle.

------
oldgregg
I've heard Buenos Aires is nice.

~~~
yters
I'm guessing most people here also want a high standard of living along with
financial freedom.

Has this question been asked before and I missed it? Seems like something
everyone here would be interested in.

For what its worth, this is a little research I've done:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=122341>

~~~
jacobscott
What is consensus on health care? I can't be the only person worried about
getting some weird disease in a country far far away.

Also language issues?

~~~
jhancock
What kind of weird disease from far far away do you think you might get? I"ve
lived in China for 8 years, am 40 years old now and have never contracted
anything that I also couldn't contract in the U.S. Live healthy and smart and
you mostly stay healthy.

